# Live Your Life!



## Quakes (26/5/17)

*Just wanted to share.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (8/6/17)

Very profound words

Thanks for sharing @Quakes !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/6/17)

Just watched this again on my big screen
My word.

There are so many great comments in this video

One that stuck this morning for me was...
"Don't take this magical thing called life for granted"

So true

Thanks again @Quakes

Reactions: Like 1


----------

